

Planetonline.net out of business? - jusob
http://www.planetonline.net/

======
jusob
I have .mn site registered with them. Either they forgot to renew their domain
name, or they are out of business. Twitter and Google do not have any info on
this.

Is it possible to transfer a domain name to a new registrar if the current
registrar is offline or out of business?

